# question regarding 1911 pistol



## gregj (Jan 5, 2016)

I  have a Browning 1911-380 pistol.  Lately the slide is not locking back on the last round fired. I have disassembled and cleaned it but still have the same problem. Per the manual  it should lock back automatic  when i push the slide back.  It is not.  Does anyone know what is causing this?  Is it a magazine problem or some kind of internal
spring problem?


----------



## jglenn (Jan 5, 2016)

most likely the Magazine... try another if you have one


also check the mag release to insure it's not hanging up.. you should be able to push and release it then have it return flat on the right side..


the magazine should catch the slide stop and push it up when it's empty.. you can look down through the ejection port and see where it is missing connection


----------



## gregj (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks  Mr. Glenn, i believe you're right.  When i look into
the ejection port the magazine doesn't appear to be touching the slide stop. Unfortunately  i don't have a spare mag yet.  Browning  seems to be dragging their feet big time shipping out spare magazines to  the dealers. I tried to order one direct but they are "backlogged".


----------



## jglenn (Jan 8, 2016)

if you look at the follower on the magazine the little catch on lip is what catches the slide stop.. if it once worked, it may have been bent in a bit.. You can try bending it outward bit as long as it doesn't drag or catch on the mag itself when loading rounds.


----------



## BanksCW (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a customer in my shop a few months ago wanting an extra mag. I called Browning, they said I could put on on back order or they ship most of them to Cabelas.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 10, 2016)

Cabelas online has them for $40


----------



## rosewood (Jan 22, 2016)

Why don't you cal Browning and tell them the problem you are having.  That should be covered under warranty.  They might send you one.  Never hurts to ask.


----------

